# Apple & Samsung 30 pin cnnectors



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Does anyone know if the Apple and Samsung 30 pin connectors are interchangeable? (i.e. they have the same pinouts?) I haven't been able to find anything that says yes or no.


----------



## northrk (Sep 13, 2007)

I have both tablets and they are not interchangable.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the quick response. I'd wondered about them, having both an Ipod and a Galaxy 2 7.0 tablet.


----------

